# Wheel question - 2013 Roubaix Pro



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

Have a stock 2013 Roubaix Pro and was wondering if anyone had any experience with replacement wheels that were a significant performance upgrade? If so, what are they and why are they that much better?
My stock wheels seem to be fairly light and roll pretty well. 
I am about 205 lbs, size 56 frame. Don't want to throw money into something for marginal performance gains.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Bluspwr said:


> wondering if anyone had any experience with replacement wheels that were a significant performance upgrade?


There's no such thing. There is no magic built-in speed in any wheels - even in the $6000 ones.



> Don't want to throw money into something for marginal performance gains.


You will if you buy wheels with unrealistic expectations.



> My stock wheels seem to be fairly light and roll pretty well.


They are probably very adequate and any lighter or more aerodynamic wheels will provide no noticeable improvements.

If you're light enough that you can use wheels much lighter than the ones you have (you don't say what they weigh but I'll guess between 1800g and 2100g) they will feel faster during starts due to the less inertia but it will not be measurable on a ride. In fact, heavier wheels hold speeds better. Thank Mr Newton for this.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

The '13 Pro comes stock with Roval SLX23 wheels. They weigh in at 1500 grams, and have DT Swiss 350 hubs, essentially the 240 hub but made in Asia. I've seen the front wheel spin for 8.5 minutes up on a stand.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Crispyraisin said:


> The '13 Pro comes stock with Roval SLX23 wheels. They weigh in at 1500 grams,


If that's the case then all the money in the world will only buy him a set of clincher wheels about 200 grams lighter at max. That's the weight of a small waterbottle 1/3rd full.


----------



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

So I guess no one has any suggestions for a "silver bullet". That is kind of what I expected. Guess if I get new wheels at some point I would choose based on looks since the performance angle doesn't mean much. Or maybe I will break down and finally buy that mountain bike I don't have. Which full suspension specialized trail bike should I buy with my wheel money?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Good post and spot on.


Mike T. said:


> There's no such thing. There is no magic built-in speed in any wheels - even in the $6000 ones.
> 
> 
> You will if you buy wheels with unrealistic expectations.
> ...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I am running those same wheels (Roval SLX23) on my 2011 Roubaix Expert and I am very happy with them. Light, strong and smooth rolling.

I would take a look at the Camber Comp or Stumpjumper Comp.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Well,replacing stock DT 3.0 wheels on my 2012 roubaix Expert with shimano dura ace c24 gave the bike a night and day difference. Also replaced stock roubaix pro tires with continental gp 4000 and i can finally tell i taking the best out of my bike,those are some good rolling tires !! Ok,shifting still sucks and i can't wait to sell this bike for this. Shame on Specialized for this,buying Canyon.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Bluspwr said:


> Have a stock 2013 Roubaix Pro and was wondering if anyone had any experience with replacement wheels that were a significant performance upgrade? If so, what are they and why are they that much better?
> My stock wheels seem to be fairly light and roll pretty well.
> I am about 205 lbs, size 56 frame. Don't want to throw money into something for marginal performance gains.


there are differences in rims, tires, and hubs

lighter wheels do spin up faster
some tires have more grip
some rims flex more or less
some combinations feel smoother
hubs with more pawls engage a bit quicker
some wheels have better braking surfaces
some wheels stay truer longer
some wheels are more aerodynamic
some tires get punctures easier
some tires are lighter
some tubes are lighter
tubeless has a different feel and zen
different sizes of tires feel different

I think tires and wheels make a significant impact on the feel and enjoyment of the bike

along with the saddle


don't expect any huge speed increase


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Like others here have said, I don't think there is some magic data you can put down to explain the effect of good wheels.

I went from my stock Fulcrums to some race SL and put on much better tires. (it shed 400g form the set, went to a 23mm wheel width) It was immediate that the new wheels felt so much better than stock. The ride was smoother, the cornering stiffer, the ride more lively, it was instant. 

How I would put this on paper? I have no clue. (If they don't already) Companies should offer a test ride program. Show up on/with your bike, swap your existing tires on to a set of test wheels and go ride it...I bet it would turn a good amount of skeptics into buyers. The first time I took my bike out with new wheels...I immediately felt the difference in ride quality. Like others have said, I am no faster on flats/up hills...really. The ride is just MUCH better.

Thinking tires might have played a large role, I put some GP 4000s on the Fulcrums and took them out. The heavy, numb feeling was back. I'm sure they'll hold up for a long time, but the Fulcrums really are lackluster to ride...when compared to the ROLs...


----------

